# Earthway 2600A-Plus Settings



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi Everyone,

I'm just curious if anyone has seen a list anywhere on here or elsewhere that gives suggested settings for common products with this spreader. I know there is a chart in the manual with generic suggestions and I know the best way is to test and calibrate yourself, but I was wondering if anyone has seen anything that lists some common products and the settings used. This would be awesome to have as a starting point so I'm not attempting to calibrate myself and end up being way off.

Thanks!


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

You can't screw up if you start at a low setting. I just got my 2600 a few months ago. I've put down a few different products down already. Start with 1k, I do two passes. Note how much you used after the first pass and adjust if neccessary. It shouldn't take you very long to figure out the setting that works for you.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

The settings in the manual are pretty bang on if you do two passes.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

quadmasta said:


> The settings in the manual are pretty bang on if you do two passes.


So are you saying to go with the suggested spreader setting but do two passes? Wouldn't that mean the settings are really only doing half rate?


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

quadmasta said:


> The settings in the manual are pretty bang on if you do two passes.


Agreed.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I wish I would've kept records in that journal that I bought, it would've helped right about now. But going from memory most of my applications seem to be at the 15-16 setting. That seems to give me 3-4#/1000 if using regular sized prills. I've applied CarbonX (1st gen) & 10-10-10 at those rates. I dropped it down 13 to apply the 8-1-8 @ 3#... and if I'm not mistaken that same setting gave me 2.5#/1000 of Scott's TurfBuilder. The milorgsnite setting I completely forgot though... I think I was close to 20 for the bag rate (10ish #/1000). 
As a reference here's a chart I came across that may help. If you notice the Lesco setting is approx The same as the EarthWay. Use it as a rough guide to get you where you need to be... and once you get there don't do what I do... write it down!


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

corneliani said:


> I wish I would've kept records in that journal that I bought, it would've helped right about now. But going from memory most of my applications seem to be at the 15-16 setting. That seems to give me 3-4#/1000 if using regular sized prills. I've applied CarbonX (1st gen) & 10-10-10 at those rates. I dropped it down 13 to apply the 8-1-8 @ 3#... and if I'm not mistaken that same setting gave me 2.5#/1000 of Scott's TurfBuilder. The militia key setting I completely forgot though... I think I was close to 20 for the bag rate (10ish #/1000).
> As a reference here's a chart I came across that may help. If you notice the Lesco setting is approx The same as the EarthWay. Use it as a rough guide to get you where you need to be... and once you get there don't do what I do... write it down!


Thanks! I definitely plan on taking note of my settings/results, was just hoping someone did some of the work saved to give me a very close starting point. I'll definitely save this chart as a reference point.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

I think I gave you just that. For 3-4#/1000 of any regular sized prill you'll end up being in the 15-16 setting. The nuance between 15 & 15.5 is a matter of walking speed, stride, etc. You'll have to fine tune that part. But I think I gave you some good reference points.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

corneliani said:


> I think I gave you just that. For 3-4#/1000 of any regular sized prill you'll end up being in the 15-16 setting. The nuance between 15 & 15.5 is a matter of walking speed, stride, etc. You'll have to fine tune that part. But I think I gave you some good reference points.


Absolutely! Sorry if my response came across as if I was looking for something more/different.


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

edixon88 said:


> corneliani said:
> 
> 
> > I think I gave you just that. For 3-4#/1000 of any regular sized prill you'll end up being in the 15-16 setting. The nuance between 15 & 15.5 is a matter of walking speed, stride, etc. You'll have to fine tune that part. But I think I gave you some good reference points.
> ...


And I apologize for being sensitive to it.. not even sure why. 🤷🏻‍♂️ Stay blessed brother! 👍

Btw, we should probably update this thread with data points as we use product going forward. It could be a useful resource to have.


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

edixon88 said:


> quadmasta said:
> 
> 
> > The settings in the manual are pretty bang on if you do two passes.
> ...


The settings encourage you to do two passes at perpendicular angles to ensure better coverage and that's stated in the manual. The more you open up the shutters, the less time you've got to shut them when you slow down or stop to turn before your hopper empties itself.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

quadmasta said:


> edixon88 said:
> 
> 
> > quadmasta said:
> ...


I read the manual as having the suggested settings for the full rate(one pass) and the option to use a half rate(two passes)... but anyone that's used that manual for assembly knows it's level of detail is a little lacking haha.


----------



## Baretta (Apr 8, 2019)

Download the manual for the Echo RB-60. It has a comparison settings chart that might be useful to you also.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Baretta said:


> Download the manual for the Echo RB-60. It has a comparison settings chart that might be useful to you also.


https://www.mowersdirect.com/manuals/echo-ba6a55af99191036058c35159e3d6ae0.pdf

They're not off by a ton but it's interesting to see the differences between that comparison chart and the Lesco one from the previous posts.


----------



## edixon88 (Jun 18, 2020)

Just used it for the first time with some Scott's Disease Ex in my backyard and Scott's Turf Builder Lawn Food in the front(using up the Scott's products I have left on hand).

I admittedly didn't do the best job with dialing in the settings since they were both fairly small areas, but one thing I did notice is that almost nothing came out when I had the SideSpread Control engaged. Has anyone else noticed this?


----------



## quadmasta (Apr 3, 2019)

edixon88 said:


> Just used it for the first time with some Scott's Disease Ex in my backyard and Scott's Turf Builder Lawn Food in the front(using up the Scott's products I have left on hand).
> 
> I admittedly didn't do the best job with dialing in the settings since they were both fairly small areas, but one thing I did notice is that almost nothing came out when I had the SideSpread Control engaged. Has anyone else noticed this?


Have you looked at what's going on in the hopper when you engage it? It closes off two of the 3 openings in the bottom completely  Just go over those spots again


----------



## JimmyD35 (Dec 2, 2020)

corneliani said:


> edixon88 said:
> 
> 
> > corneliani said:
> ...


You guys failed to update this potentially useful resource lol


----------



## mowww (Jan 16, 2018)

Here's a chart I find to be pretty useful/accurate. I feel like "standard grade" often falls between SGN 180-250 depending on manufacturer so YMMV depending on true SGN.

If the 2400 and 2600 are consistent then it should be applicable or at least provide a starting point for various products.


----------



## mjh648 (Sep 1, 2020)

quadmasta said:


> edixon88 said:
> 
> 
> > quadmasta said:
> ...


But for example if you wanted to do 4#/K total and wanted to do 2 perpendicular passes then you would go with the 2#/K setting right?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Updating this thread with my latest application of Scotts TurfBuilder. I went with 2#/1000 on #10. I think I could've bumped it up to a #12 and would've had it wrapped up in 1 pass. That #10 setting allowed me a few overlaps where I needed to give the turf some extra attention.


----------



## Olly Bee (6 mo ago)

Hey guys, the way I set my earthway 2600 is by doing the following at first

I take a bag of fertilizer lets say in this case it's Scott's fall lawn food 32-0-10 
I look at the bag and see that it has the following coverage written on the front 
23.1 lbs covers 8611 sq ft
I take those numbers and convert them so that I get to see how many pounds it takes to cover 1000sq ft

Using cross multiplication magic I get 2.7lbs per 1000sqft

Now… Look at chart 2 in this link 
https://www.earthway.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/01/Setting-Instructions.pdf

You will see that you get a setting of about roughly 13.6 for 2.7lbs per 1000sqft

Next determine how much to pour into the spreader by getting the area of your lawn, let's assume it is 1818sq ft

Do some cross multiplication again and you will see that for 1818 sq ft you need to pour about 4.9lbs into the spreader

By the end of your spreading the material that bucket should be empty
If it's not, the setting on your spreader needs to be slightly increased.

I don't know if you guys do it differently. But if do have a better process let us know


----------

